
Event Enabling IoT Using AWS Lambda, NATS, and Apcera - bjflanne
http://nats.io/blog/event-enabling-the-internet-of-things-using-aws-lambda-nats-and-apcera/
======
pavel_lishin
Nitpick: code samples have smart quotes in them:

    
    
        context.success(‘hello’)

~~~
bjflanne
Thanks for pointing that out!..should be resolved in PR that should go live
asap.

